# جمد قلبك وقولى قولتها ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* 






من أجمل اللحظات التي تُحفر في ذاكرة كل منا..هي اللحظة التي تسمع أو تقول فيها كلمة "بحبك" لأول مرة، وقتها ينبض القلب نبضات سريعة، ويحمر الوجه من شدة الخجل، وهناك المزيد من الأعراض خاصة لو كان الشعور متبادل والرد إيجابي.

ولكل منا طريقته الخاصة في التعبير عن حبه، وهناك من يحب ولا يعرف كيف يعبر عن حبة، وفيه من "حب ولا طالشي" بسبب خجله!​ 

** تعالوا معا نعرف كيف اعترفوا بحبهم..وكيف فازوا بهذه اللحظة.. 
*​* 
* *




*​ *جنون الحب
*​*
** رانيا عادل،25سنة، تقول: منذ فترة طويلة ونحن نعمل سويا كنت ألحظ اهتمامه الزائد بي، ولكنه لم يحدثني مطلقا في أي شيء، وفي يوم ذهبت كالعادة إلي عملي، وكانت المفاجأة.. فتحت باب المكتب لم أجد أحدا، نظرت إلي مكتبي وجدت باقة رائعة من الزهور، اندهشت قليلا وفكرت للحظة أنه هو وبعد ذلك..دخل المكتب ويبدو علية ملامح الغضب وأعطاني جواب قائلا "هذا لكِ"، فاستبعدت تماما أن يكون هو القائم بهذا، فتحت الجواب..وقرأت..

* *I love you more than any thing in this world*​* These red flowers only for You..
 If you agree.. plz hug the red flowers..
 If you disagree take the white one and it means that I will always be here love you only love you.

 انتهيت من القراءة ولم أجد فيه ما يدلني علي صاحبه، وفجأة نظر إليّ قائلا "بحبك..تتجوزني"..أحسست وقتها أني أسعد فتاة في العالم..والآن أنا متزوجة منذ 6 أشهر.


* *




*​ *
 
 حب جنوني.. 

 شرين سامح، 24سنة، قالت: كنت دائما ابحث عن شكل غير تقليدي للحب.. حب جنوني، وأيضا كنت أحلم أن أتزوج أول شخص يدق معه قلبي، ومرت كل سنوات الجامعة وكان لي صديق تعرفت علية منذ دخولي الجامعة، شكل العلاقة بيننا كان الصداقة فقط، وبعد أن انتهت الدراسة استمرت صدقتنا ولكن بصورة أقل فكنا نتواصل تليفونياً في الأعياد والمناسبات فقط.* *

 وفي يوم عيد ميلادي قام بالاتصال بي وطلب مني إن أخرج وأنظر من النافذة، وبالفعل نظرت.. وجدته في سيارته المزينة ومكتوب عليها "happy birthday".. وقال لي أنا الآن استطيع إن أصرح بما بداخلي.. أنا بحبك ومش عايز رد، وحتى لو لم تبادليني نفس الشعور يكفني حبك".. وقتها جاء ردي تلقائي وسريع وأنا بحبك..ولم أعش حتى الآن لحظة مثل هذه اللحظة والحمد لله تمت خطبتنا. 


* *





*​ *
 تليفون الغرام*​*
** التليفون كان وسليه تعبير عمرو حلمي، 25سنة، عن حبه، يقول: لم أرتب مطلقا كيف أصرح لها عن حبي..وفجأة اتصلت بها وبعد 5 دقائق من المكالمة قلت لها "أنا بحبك ونفسي ارتبط بكِ..معاكي 3 ساعات تفكري وهكلمك تاني"..وظللنا نتحدث حتى صرحت لي بحبها. 

* *




*​*
** وعن اعتراف عمر الجندي،23سنة، يحدثنا: لم أكن أشعر تجاهها بأي مشاعر وكل الذي كان يربطني بها مجرد صداقة، وفي مرة طلبت منها طلب، وأعطيتها رقم تليفوني كي تعطني ردا، وبالفعل اتصلت بي وتحدثنا لمدة 3 ساعات لدرجة أن غلبني النوم وأنا أتحدث معها، وعندما استيقظت اتصلت بها وبعدما ردت قلت لها "أنا بحبك... بحبك قوووي". 
*​* 
* *




*​ *كان صعب..عليهم


 من أصعب المواقف أن تعترف البنت بحبها، وهذا ما لم تخجل سلمي الحسيني، 23سنة، من فعله، وقالت: كان من الصعب علي أن أصرح له بحبي، ولكني لم استطع أن أخفي أكثر من ذلك بداخلي، وفي نفس الوقت كنت لا استطيع مواجهته بذلك حتى لا أواجه برد فعل غير متوقع، فأرسلت له رسالة “sms” علي هاتفة المحمول، وصارحته بحبي له الذي قمت بإخفائه طوال سنوات الجامعة، وبالفعل كان يبادلني نفس الشعور.*​*
** مروة محمود،23سنة، تروي حكايتها قائلة: أحسست أنه يريد إن يعترف لي بحبة، ولكنه لا يملك الجرأة الكافية كي يصارحني، بمنتهي الصراحة تحدثت معه قائلة "أنت بتحبني.. إنني اشعر بهذا منذ فترة.. وأنا أيضا أبادلك نفس الشعور". 
*​ *




*​ *E-love


 في ظل التطور التكنولوجي أصبح الانترنت وسيلة من وسائل الاعتراف بالحب.. من مستخدمي هذه الطريقة *​ *




*​ *سامح عمر،26سنة، الذي يقول: ذات مرة وأنا في طريق عودتي من العمل كنت أركب وسيلة مواصلات عامة، وبالصدفة ركبت بجانبي فتاة هي وصديقتها، وقتها أحسست أنني اعرفها وأعجبت بها بشدة، علمت اسمها من حديثها مع صديقتها.. وعرفت الإيميل الشخصي لها من على دوسيه كانت تحمله، فقمت بحفظة وتدوينه، وأرسلت لها (email).. في البداية لم تهتم مطلقا بكلامي وكان رد فعلها عنيف لدرجة التهديد، لكنها استجابت بعد أن أقسمت لها أن "غرضي شريف".. ونحن الآن نستعد للزواج.
*​ *







*​ * أما محمود حمدي،23سنة، فكانت المحادثة "chat" هي وسيلة اعترافه بحبة، يقول: حاولت أكثر من مرة أن أصرح لها بحبي، ولكنى كنت دائما أتردد خوفا من رد فعلها، فوجدت أن المحادثة هي الطريقة المناسبة بالنسبة لي.. وبالفعل صارحتها بحبي وكان ردها ايجابي. 
*​*
...* *
** هذه بعض الاعترافات..ولكن أنت أو أنتِ كيف اعترفتم بحبكم ؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله

موضوع جميل جدا جدا

وانا لما احب هبقي اقولك حصل ايه هههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل علي الموضوع اللي كله حب ومشاعر


----------



## tenaaaa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووي
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صدق من قال الحب جنووووووووووووووون


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

+ Cupid +
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل 
مرسي كيوبيد 

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## *koki* (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووي
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع رااااائع يا كيوبيد
ميرررررررررسى كتيررررررررر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد حلو اوى الموضوع ده تسلم ايدك وهو ده جنون الحب ​*


----------



## zama (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل الحب .. وما فى أجمل منه .. هذا إحساسى سابقاً ..

أننى مررت بقصتين حب ..

الأولى كانت من طرف وااحد وكانت فى نطاق عائلى ..وكان الأمر بالغ الحساسية ..وفشلت القصة .. ( أخذت مقلب يعنى ) ههههههههههههههههههههه

الثانية بدأت فى شهر 10 السابق وأنتهت فى يوم 5 من هذا الشهر الجارى ..

ولكنى أعترف أن تلك الأيام هى أجمل أيام حياتى كلها ..

عند أعترافى لها بحبى (( كان قلبى مبتهج جداً و متهلل والأبتسامة على وشى كله )) وأكثر من ذلك ..

كنت من أكثر الناس مشاعر أيجابية مفرحة فى تلك الأيام ..

بعد أن أنتهى حبنا مازلت أعيش على إثر العواطف و المشاعر الجميلة التى عيشتها حتى الأن ..

أعترف أن صورتها لم تفارقنى إلى الأن وستظل معى طوال فترة حياتى لأنها أول من أستمتعت معها بأجمل مشاعر .. 

أشكرك حبيبى ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا

للموضوع الرائع والمجهود

الرب يسعد أولاده

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2009)

روزي86 قال:


> الله
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ...



*
هههههههه وانا هستناكى تقولى
ميرسى يا قمر نورتى*


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كيوبيد
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*للحب كلمات سحريه تلمس القلب ولكن على شرط
ان تكون صادقه مغلفه بالوفاء والاخلاص وغير زائفه او مغلفه بغرض ما
 ميرررسى ليك مستر كيوبيد *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> جميله اوووووي
> تسلم ايدك​




*ميرسى تينا نورتى*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أجمل حاجة في الدنيا الحب

لانه اساس وجودنااا

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا  كيوبيد

ولو اننا معرفناش اعترافك ده حتي انتا كيوبيد


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ده اكتر اعتراف عجبني جميل جدا
انا عن نفسي لسه مش قولتها علشان احكي
موضوع جميل جدا يا كيوبيد
واحلي تقييم ليك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> صدق من قال الحب جنووووووووووووووون




*ميرسى يا فندم نورتى*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا على موضوعك الرائع
                         ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (31 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> + cupid +
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى يا مان نورتنى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2010)

عجبونى كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

هي كانت ماشية في الشارع لحقتها
لحد ما وصلت هي قبل بيتهم كده في شارعين رحت قايلها ممكن اتكلم معاكي بس كلمة 
قالتلي روح ياد هو انت شايف بنات الناس ملطشة 

قمت بعد اسبوع كمان لحقتها قلتلها ربنا يوفقك بس كلمة و الله و هامشي 

قالتلي رووح العب بعيد و الله اقول لاخويا يقطعك 

قمت كمان بعد اسبوع شفتها و لحقتها قلتلها مش قادر اشيلك من بالي ارجوووكي بس كلمة 

قالت لي روح امشي من هنا مش فاضية 

بعد اسبوعين رحت شفتها قلتلها ارحميني بقا ارجوكي 

قالت : عاوز ايه 

قلتلها : بحبك 

قالت : رووح يخرب بيوتكو مليتو البلد ايه القرف ده و الله انت ما تستاهل الوحدة تبص في وجهك المعفن يا تافه 

هههههههه المهم ما استسلمتش و فضلت كل اسبوع ارووح و هي تشتمني 

و بعدين بقيت ارووح كل 3 ايام و اتشتم 
و بعدين كل يومين و اتشتم 
و بعدين كل يوم بس من غير شتيمة بس تقلي امشي من هنا مش فاضية 
و بقيت شهر ع الحالة دي 

ة بعدين وقفت معايا قالت خلاص مالك مش بتزهق زهقتني عاوز ايه

قلتلها بحبك 
















قالت بالفعل انك واحد قليل الادب و مش محترم انا الحق عليا الي اديتك ريق حلو رووح غور في ستين دهية و الله لو اشوفك هنا هطخك و الم عليك الناس يا صفيق 


المهم و رجعت زي اول ههههههههههههههههههه 

مش هقلك سر خطير يا باشا هو ايه هههههههه عاوزني اقول اسرار المهنة ههههههههههههههه

بالفعل موضوع جميل جدا ههههه


----------



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2010)

الشكر الك كيوبيد

للموضوع الرائع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

مش عاوزة ابوظ لك رومانسية الموضوع 
لكن 
لو اللى بيحب قد الحب 
ممكن يقول بحبك لوالديها ليتزوجها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع كيوبيد 
ميرسى لك كتير
الحقيقى انا عمرى ما قلتها 
 ما اقولها حبقى اقول 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ق عادل (4 يناير 2010)

شكراا على تعبك 

الرب يباركك 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> مرسي كيوبيد
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك​*




*ميرسى راجعه نورتى يا فندم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2010)

لا لسه ماحصلش يا بطل ​


----------



## Mason (20 فبراير 2010)

_موضوعك جميل _
_والاجمل _
_فكرة الموضوع_
_الــــــــــــــــحــــــــــــــب_
_اما أنا بقى_
_عشت اجمل واغرب قصة حب_
_مش هأول فى العالم ربما يوجد مثلها ولكن_
_لحد دلؤتى مش شفت ولا قرات مثلها_ 
_وانتهت_
_بالزواج_​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*موضوعك رائع يا مينا
تسلم ايدك
فيني متابع اكيد

*​


----------



## raffy (20 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس موضوع رائع كيوبيد 
شكرا ليك


----------



## Alexander.t (20 فبراير 2010)

*يجدعان مستحيل يكون المنتدى كله سينجل يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## raffy (23 فبراير 2010)

لا بس انا سينجل 
انا قلتها كتيييييير لبابا يسوع وبسسسس
متابعة يا سكر


----------



## النور الجديد (23 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معك

أخي  cupid  مشكور لسردك هذا الموضوع الجميل
وانا ليسه ما حبيت بس احب راح اخبرك هههههههه
واجمل شيء في الكون هو الحب لان الله محبة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2010)

*مفيش حد قلبه قده ويحكلنا ؟؟؟
*


----------

